# Overclocking Error Crashes & Stops PC For A Good While



## krandal (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not looking to overclock my computer but I thought this would probably be the most suited sub-forum for my problem.

My computer has crashed sporadically for a while. When I turn it on after, a over-voltage error message appears and I restart it. Sometimes, maybe my PSU is overheated or something, my computer will just turn on, but none of the peripheries will turn on: the keyboard, monitor etc. and the hardware activity LED (red) will continually run and nothing will happen.

And after letting it cool off for a while, sometimes it'd immediately work and sometimes, like recently, it'd just start working after a week.

I'm wondering what might be at issue, whether some settings were mis-set, or if there's some faulty hardware that needs replacing or what.

TIA for any help,
Randall


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the specs of your PC.

MB-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage

Post the temp and voltage readings from the BIOS.


----------



## krandal (Jun 15, 2011)

*MB*: ASUS P5L-MX
*CPU*: DualCore Intel Pentium D, 2.8 GHz
*RAM*: DDR2, 2 GB
*GPU*: Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME, 256 MB
*PSU*: ATX-450PS
*CPU Temp*: 46 C, *MB Temp*: 34 C
*VCore voltage*: 1.344 V, *3.3V*: 3.28 V, *5V*: 5.017, *12V*: 12.249 V


----------

